# "Mijn leven klopt niet"



## ThomasK

Wat vindt u van deze uitdrukking als vertaling van "Mein Leben stimmt nicht", wat in het Duits courant lijkt te zijn ? 

"Niet in orde zijn" vind ik zo... prozaïsch. Maar wat dan wel ?


----------



## Timidinho

Ik dacht zelf ook aan "mijn leven is niet in orde".

Vind de titelsuggestie wat raar klinken, maar het zou wel kunnen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht het ook, maar wou toch even polsen of er nog een andere wat voor de hand liggende suggestie zou kunnen zijn. Toch bedankt !


----------



## Ferrarista

'Er is iets mis met/in mijn leven'. Hoewel dat niet heel mooi klinkt en ook niet een 100% goede vertaling is. Maar misschien het overwegen waard...


----------



## jacquesvd

Ferrarista said:


> 'Er is iets mis met/in mijn leven'. Hoewel dat niet heel mooi klinkt en ook niet een 100% goede vertaling is. Maar misschien het overwegen waard...


 
Valt 'mijn leven loopt mank' te overwegen?


----------



## Lola-d

Ik dacht direct aan "Mijn leven klopt niet". Meest kloppend en het mooiste naar mijn mening.


----------



## ThomasK

Bedankt, F, maar ik denk van niet, want het gaat over hoe het leven aanvoelt, en het gaat erover dat je voelt dat er een tweespalt is tussen gedrag en wezen. Dus lijkt 'mank' mij niet het goeie woord. Het loopt immers niet verkeerd in de echte zin, maar gevoelsmatig... klopt het niet. Misschien met dat adverbium erbij... Toch bedankt !


----------



## Grytolle

nog een paar (slechte) ideeën:

Er klopt iets niet aan m'n leven
M'n leven is naar de kloten


----------



## jacquesvd

ThomasK said:


> Bedankt, F, maar ik denk van niet, want het gaat over hoe het leven aanvoelt, en het gaat erover dat je voelt dat er een tweespalt is tussen gedrag en wezen. Dus lijkt 'mank' mij niet het goeie woord. Het loopt immers niet verkeerd in de echte zin, maar gevoelsmatig... klopt het niet. Misschien met dat adverbium erbij... Toch bedankt !


 
Ik denk dat 'mein Leben stimmt nicht' gezegd kan worden door

a) iemand bij wie van alles verifieerbaar fout gelopen is en dan is het de uitdrukking van een vaststelling.
b) iemand wiens leven niet echt verkeerd loopt, maar die het niettemin zo aanvoelt. 
Dan rijst de vraag waarom hij dit zo aanvoelt: omdat hij bij alle uiterlijke geslaagdheid toch weet niet helemaal in harmonie met zijn diepste wezen te leven? In dat geval vind ik dat zijn leven, gezien tegenover de eigen verwachtingen, en spijts de schijn van het tegendeel toch enigszins mank loopt.

Hij zou ook kunnen zeggen: "er klopt iets niet in mijn leven". Dat voel ik dan als natuurlijker aan dan 'mijn leven klopt niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, ik denk dat dat de beste oplossing zou kunnen zijn: "er klopt iets niet met mijn leven", klinkt natuurlijker, inderdaad! Bedankt! 

Er is één reden waarom ik nog even zou vasthouden aan het origineel: omdat het wat filosofisch aandoet. De inderdaad natuurlijke oplossing doet denken in de richting van iets praktisch, terwijl het zeer existentieel is. 

Inzake jouw (pertinente) analyse, nog deze toevoeging: het is eerder 2, maar met deze beperking dat de analyse nog niet zo duidelijk is (echt fout lopen: het hapert eerder dan totaal fout te lopen, begrijp je ?)...Ik bedoel: de persoon voelt veel, maar heeft stilaan het vermoeden dat 'er iets niet klopt'.


----------



## jacquesvd

ThomasK said:


> Juist, ik denk dat dat de beste oplossing zou kunnen zijn: "er klopt iets niet met mijn leven", klinkt natuurlijker, inderdaad! Bedankt!
> 
> Er is één reden waarom ik nog even zou vasthouden aan het origineel: omdat het wat filosofisch aandoet. De inderdaad natuurlijke oplossing doet denken in de richting van iets praktisch, terwijl het zeer existentieel is.
> 
> Inzake jouw (pertinente) analyse, nog deze toevoeging: het is eerder 2, maar met deze beperking dat de analyse nog niet zo duidelijk is (echt fout lopen: het hapert eerder dan totaal fout te lopen, begrijp je ?)...Ik bedoel: de persoon voelt veel, maar heeft stilaan het vermoeden dat 'er iets niet klopt'.


 
Ik worstel nog met dit: de vertaling 'mijn leven klopt niet' hoort zich wat mij betreft toch eerder als een (voorlopige) conclusie aan, ook al weet de persoon in kwestie misschien niet zeer precies wat er schort. Indien je de nadruk wil leggen op het feit dat hij voor zichzelf de indruk krijgt dat zijn leven wat hapert, vind ik dat het woordje "iets" in de zin 'er klopt iets niet in (met) mijn leven' dat nu juist goed tot uitdrukking brengt. De vertaling wijkt dan wel enigszins af van de Duitse uitspraak, die deze nuance niet uitdrukkelijk bevat ook al is ze misschien wel onderverstaan..
hapert


----------

